# Help deepening my collection.



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Can you suggest pieces by these composers that I haven't got to deepen my collection? The following isn't all my collection, just the composers I want deepened.

*Dvorak:*
Slavonic Dances
String Serenade in E Major, Op. 22 - Moderato
Symphony #9 In E Minor, Op. 95, "From The New World"

*Grieg:*
Holberg Suite for Strings, Op.40 - Gavotte Allegretto
Peer Gynt Suite #1, Op. 46
Peer Gynt Suite #2, Op. 55
Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 16

*Elgar:*
Cello Concerto in E Minor - I. Adagio
Enigma Variations - Nimrod
Pomp & Circumstance March #1 In D, Op. 39/1

*Mendelssohn:*
Hebrides Overture In B Minor, Op. 26, "Fingal's Cave" - Fingal's Cave
Midsummer Night's Dream, Op.21 - Scherzo
Midsummer Night's Dream, Op.21 - Wedding March
Symphony #4 In A, Op. 90, "Italian"
Violin Concerto In E Minor, Op. 64

*Liszt:*
Grandes Etudes de Paganini, Etude No. 3 In A Flat Minor, "La Campanella"
Hungarian Fantasy For Piano And Orchestra
Nocturne No 3, 'Liebestraume' In A Flat Major
Piano Sonata In B Minor, S. 178
Totentanz (Paraphrase on "Dies Irae"), S. 126

*Handel:*
Arrival Of The Queen Of Sheba
Messiah, HWV 56 - Hallelujah Chorus
Messiah, HWV 56 - Pastoral Symphony
Music For The Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Serse, HWV 40 - Ombra Mai Fu (Handel's Largo)
Water Music Suite #1 In F Major, HWV 348
Water Music Suite #2 In D Major, HWV 349
Water Music Suite #3 In G Major, HWV 350

I was thinking about getting the Concerto Grosso in D Minor, HWV 328 but I'm not so sure.

*Rodrigo:*
Concierto de Aranjuez

*Schumann:*
Kinderzenen Mvmts. 1 & 2.
Symphony #1 
Symphony #2

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

> Grieg:
> Holberg Suite for Strings, Op.40 - Gavotte Allegretto
> Peer Gynt Suite #1, Op. 46
> Peer Gynt Suite #2, Op. 55
> Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 16


The rest of the Holberg suite. The piano version is also rather charming.
Symphonic Dances, Op. 64
The Lyric Pieces (at least a selection. Eva Knardahl and Leif Ove Andsnes' recordings are very good)
Some songs (especially Haugtussa) (Anne Sofie von Otter and/or Marianne Hirsti. Kirsten Flagstad's recordings of the orchestral songs are a thing of wonder)
Humoresker, Op. 6
Piano sonata, Op. 7
Symphony, EG 119
Violin sonata, Op, 8
Norwegian Dances, Op. 35


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

An Die Freude said:


> *Elgar:*
> Cello Concerto in E Minor - I. Adagio
> Enigma Variations - Nimrod
> Pomp & Circumstance March #1 In D, Op. 39/1


The Dream of Gerontius
Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 2

By the way, I'd limit myself to Dvorak and Mendelssohn. Too much of these kleinmeisters can leave a sour taste in the ear!


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

*Schumann*:

Carnaval Op. 9
Kinderszenen Op. 15
Kreisleriana Op. 16 
Études symphoniques Op. 13
Fantasie in C Op. 17
Symphony No. 3 Op. 97
Symphony No. 4 Op. 120
Piano Concerto Op. 54

*Liszt*:

Réminiscences de Don Juan
Beethoven-Liszt Symphonies


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Dvorak: Cello Concerto - Fournier/Szell; "American Quartet" - Stamitz Quartet

Grieg: Lyric Pieces - Gilels

Elgar: Piano Quintet, Violin Sonata - Nash Ensemble

Mendelssohn: Piano Trios - Swiss Piano Trio

Liszt: Faust Symphony - BSO/Bernstein

Handel: Keyboard Suites - Jarrett

Schumann: Piano Concerto - Argerich/Rabinovitch; Symphonies 1 - 4 - VPO/Bernstein; Violin Sonatas - Kremer & Argerich; Piano Music - Lupu


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Chamber music - by all of them.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I would get the entire Enigma Variations if I were you. Nimrod is great, but believe me it's _so_ much better within the context of the whole piece.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Chamber music - by all of them.


Well you left me nothing to add. 
Definitely chamber music.
I'll add Dvorak symph. 7&8, and the 3 concerti


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Liszt - Les Preludes. (one of the most epic tone poems ever!)

Also, no need to stop with those composers. Check out Bruckner, Sibelius, Respighi, and a thousand others.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

If you're sticking to Orchestral pieces for the time being I would add the Violin, Cello and Piano Concertos, A box-set of all the Symphonies (or at least Symphonies 7-9) and a set of the Symphonic Poems for Dvorak


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks. What about Handel?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You really can't go wrong with any Handel. I like the Concerti Grossi and the organ concertos. The organ concertos are especially upbeat and fun pieces, but are not necessarily the best known of his works. (Okay, I clearly get mixed up on whether to use "concerti" or "concertos.")


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Weston. 

I've downloaded the Holberg Suite and Handel's Concerto Grosso in D Minor HWV 328


----------



## Comistra (Feb 27, 2010)

For Schumann, even though it's a bit of a departure from the works you have listed, I'd recommend the Piano Concerto, in no small part because Grieg's Piano Concerto, which you mentioned, is often thought of as a sort of “brother” to Schumann's, if you go by how often they're paired together.

I'd also recommend Schumann's Waldszenen.

I second (and third!) the recommendation of Dvořák's Symphonic Poems.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Just off the top of my head:

Mendelssohn - Octet, Songs without Words, symphony #3 

Schumann - String Quartets, Piano concerto

Rodrigo - solo piano music, solo guitar music, other guitar concertos (Madrigal, Andaluz, Sones en la Giralda etc)

I also agree with the above poster - try out lots of new composers for you too! All of us here regardless of how long we've been listening can likely find new composers and works to inspire us. That is the beauty of classical music- there is soooo much good stuff out there.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

*Dvorak*

Stabat Mater (Sinopoli)
Symphony No. 7 (Colin davis, RCO)
Symphony 5 & 6 (Belohlavek, BBC)


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

this has some repeats from other posters, but my favs are:

Dvorak: cello concerto, American quartet
Elgar: violin concerto
Mendelssohn: octet, string quintets
Handel: Messiah in it's entirety
Schumann: piano quintet


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll second Elgar's symphonies 1 and 2, and throw a vote for Lizst's Transcendetal Etudes.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

*Mendelssohn*
Octet
Elijah
Piano Trio #1
Symphonies #3 & 5

*Liszt*
Années de pèlerinage
Harmonies poétiques et religieuses
Les Preludes
Faust Symphony
Dante Symphony
Piano Concerto #1

*Handel*
Giulio Cesare
Concerti Grossi (op. 6)
Ariodante
Solomon
Judas Maccabeus
Organ Concertos #13 & 14

*Schumann*
Piano Concerto
Fantasie in C
Dichterliebe
Kreisleriana
Liederkreis (op. 39)
Davidsbündlertänze
Piano Quintet
Symphony #4
Das Paradies und die Peri


----------

